# Michael Jackson ist tot



## ZAM (26. Juni 2009)

Die Pop-Legende Michael Jackson verstab heute (wahrscheinlich) durch einen Herzinfakt, hinterlies 3 Kinder und erreichte in seinem Leben wohl größeren Ruhm als sonst irgend ein Künstler seiner Ära. Mit 750 Millionen verkauften Alben und massenweise Ohrwurm-Songs ist er, auch wenn es Gerüchte, Anschuldigungen und Anklagen gab, wohl unvergessen.

Ok, der letzte Thread zum Thema wurde geschlossen, aber nur, weil sich die Teilnehmer zum Teil nicht benehmen konnten und gegenseitig verbal den Kopf eingeschlagen haben.

Ich möchte JEDOCH allen Fans, für die eine Ära der Jugend und Kindheit damit endet und die sich hier tummeln die Chance geben sich über das Verscheiden auszulassen. Darum eröffne ich diesen Thread, damit ihr darüber diskutieren könnt.

Sollten erneut verbale Entgleisungen stattfinden, muss ich leider entsprechend handeln.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

Danke ZAM....auch ich bin mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen, er wird der Musikwelt unvergesslich bleiben, er war einmalig.


schau mir gerade ein paar Videos von Jacko an, einfach nur geil.......irgendwie ist youxxbe total überlastet gerade,echt unglaublich  und bei allen Videos hinterlassen die Leute Kommentare dazu


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson (jacko) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin mit seiner musik großgeworden....

er wird auf ewig eine legende sein...
sein erfolg wird unerreicht bleiben, und seine rekorde wird niemand brechen können..
nur ein paar seiner weltrekorde

Meistverkaufte musikalbum aller zeiten thriller  (weit über 100 millionen)
Künstler mit den meisten Alben, die von Null auf Eins in die US-Charts eingestiegen sind
Männlicher solokünstler mit den meisten top 1 hits in den usa 
Künstler mit den meisten grammys in 1 verleihung 
die meisten Nr .1 hits auf 1 album 
Das meistverkaufte Musikvideo der Welt
Künstler mit den teuersten Videoclips aller Zeiten:

und noch einige mehr







(@zam aber auch die überschrift in den anderen thema war unterste schublade...)


----------



## Gilderoy (26. Juni 2009)

Echt tragisch, bin auch mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen.
Ok das er krank war das wissen wir alle. aber das Er so früh hat sterben müssen, hätte nicht sein brauchen.

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Juni 2009)

"Beat It" ist für mich der Song des 20. Jahrhunderts. Ruhe in Frieden, Michael !


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Man kann ja von ihm als Mensch gehalten haben, was man wollte, aber als Musiker war er einer der Größten aller Zeiten. Mit dieser Meldung hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, da ich dachte, dass er wieder im Aufwind sei. Immerhin waren ja wieder einige Auftritte mit ihm geplant. 
Wirklich schade, dass uns schon wieder einer der "Helden" aus Kindheitstagen "verlässt".

Vor allem wenn man an die geniale Musik denkt und den Schrott den man heute überall ertragen muss.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (26. Juni 2009)

Es gibt gute und es gibt schlechte Musik.
Jacko war der König der Guten.
Auch ich bin mit seiner Musik groß geworden, ich habe in Kindertagen mal per zappen im Fernseher eines seiner Videos gesehen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr viel aus meiner Kinderzeit, aber das ist erhalten geblieben, was für mich persönlich beweist, wie erfolgreich er war.

R.I.P. Michael Jackson


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (26. Juni 2009)

Hab schon gestern erste Nachrichten gesehen aber man wusste zu dem zeitpunkt nicht ob er nun wirklich Tot ist, heute in Youtbue und per Google kam bestätigung das er Gestorben ist.
Wirklich sehr schade und mit 50 definitiv noch viel zu früh.

Ein vorbild für viele Leute und Künstler/Musiker hat die Welt verlassen und DER #1 RnB Sänger.. Sehr traurig und das obwohl eine Tournee geplant war.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqmIl5OpDko mein Lieblingssong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & We are the World(bei diesem lied kommmen mir immer die tränen, darum höre ich es kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann ja von ihm als Mensch gehalten haben, was man wollte, aber als Musiker war er einer der Größten aller Zeiten. Mit dieser Meldung hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, da ich dachte, dass er wieder im Aufwind sei. Immerhin waren ja wieder einige Auftritte mit ihm geplant.
> Wirklich schade, dass uns schon wieder einer der "Helden" aus Kindheitstagen "verlässt".
> 
> Vor allem wenn man an die geniale Musik denkt und den Schrott den man heute überall ertragen muss.
> ...



Da ich noch zu müde bin um genügend Hirnkapazität für einen anständigen Kondolenzspruch aufzubringen, schließe ich mich einfach deinem Beitrag an. Er umreißt schön was ich wahrscheinlich auch gesagt hätte, wenn ich nur etwas wacher wäre.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2009)

Wow... wollte auch schon den Thread aufmachen aber da ear Zam schneller.
Finde das schon recht traurig, jedoch witd seine Musik ewig weiter leben.
R.I.P Michal, auch von mir.
Ertst gehts mal in die Schule...


----------



## Martel (26. Juni 2009)

Tja, als ich heute morgen ( 4: 50 )o  ins Autogestiegen bin lief ein Lied von MJ auf Wdr2,  ich habe mich natürlich mal wieder gefreut etwas von ihm zu hören... immerhin habe ich ja gestern auf der Heimfahrt noch das best of im Radio gehabt.... und dann sagen die das der Tot ist....
Es gibt wirklich nicht viele Menschen ( Promis ) wo mich der Tot intressiert aber das war einer der Menschen..

Und das mit der Anklage etc.. Naja, ich denke immer noch das er Opfer wurde von Geld geilen Eltern. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Tja wieder ein Teil meiner Jugend dahin... HILFE ICH WERDE ALT!


Song des 20 Jahrhunderts:  Bill Jean, der Basslauf ist einfach nur geil, Black or white , dont care about us ( wie heißt das nochmal )


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juni 2009)

Seine Musik war einmalig sein Tanzstil legendär.
Echt schade um ihn, auch wenn seine letzten songs nicht mehr so der hammer waren.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Ich war jetzt zwar nie ein besonders großer Fan von ihm (eigendlich war ich gar kein Fan)
aber ich habe höchsten Respekt vor dem Mann ob seiner maßgeblichen Einflüsse nicht nurauf das Pop-Bussiness (höhö tschuldige) sondern auch auf alle anderen Musikrichtungen und auf viele andere Künstler die sich durch ihn angesporn fühlten eine eben so gr..

ach fuck ich weiß eh nicht was ich schreiben wollte.

Er war halt n verdammt guter Künstler und Entertainer mehr muss man dazu denke ich nicht sagen.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Seine Musik war einmalig sein Tanzstil legendär.
> Echt schade um ihn, auch wenn seine letzten songs nicht mehr so der hammer waren.


AMEN !


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

@all

War es wirklich so überraschend? Die ganze Welt wusste dass er totkrank war.
Die Welt verliert einen großen Künstler - aber vermisst hat Jacko in den letzten Monaten nun wirklich keiner.
__

Mein Beileid an die Fans.
Die Musik lebt ja weiter.


----------



## Cruzes (26. Juni 2009)

Ich war zutiefst geschockt wo ich das so früh gehört habe. Möge er in frieden ruhen, er war ein grandioser musiker *thriller-hör*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Juni 2009)

Er wolte ja ein Comeback starten ... Wird nix mehr

Jetzt heisst es er hatt eine medic überdosis genommen 

Er hatt eine Generation nein Er hatt viele generationen geprägt und miteinander Verbunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvWMLAWrEjU <---- Ich liebe das lied


----------



## Stancer (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, mich betrübt das ganze auch.

Ende der 80er und Anfang 90er war ich absoluter Fan von ihm. Mit der Musik bin ich groß geworden und es ist zutiefst traurig.

Das er früh sterben wird war mir irgendwie klar, denn er hat seinem Körper nicht viel gutes getan aber schon mit 50....

Irgendwie eine Ironie, das er durch Sauerstoffzelt etc. über 100 Jahre alt werden wollte und nun mit 50 gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Irgendwie eine Ironie, das er durch Sauerstoffzelt etc. über 100 Jahre alt werden wollte und nun mit 50 gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das mit sauerstoff zelt war nicht so wie es damals von der presse aufgebaut wurde..
er war in irgendein geschäft drinne und hatte sich aus jux und dalerei dort reingelegt gehabt...^^


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich dennoch,warum dem alle so unglaublich treu bleiben.
Der Kerl soll es mit Kindern getrieben haben es wurde nie bewiesen,ja - aber der Kerl hatte ja genug Geld, um Schweigegeld zu verteilen (wurde heute auch noch in den Nachrichten gesagt).

Er hat gute Musik gemacht (zwar nicht in meinen Ohren), aber in meinen Augen ein Übel weniger.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Der Kerl soll es mit Kindern getrieben haben es wurde nie bewiesen,ja - aber der Kerl hatte ja genug Geld, um Schweigegeld zu verteilen (wurde heute auch noch in den Nachrichten gesagt).



Der Kerl war hoch verschuldet und hat garantiert kein Geld über gehabt um Schweigegeld zu zahlen.
Nicht alles glauben was die Medien verzapfen.


----------



## Kurta (26. Juni 2009)

Sollten nicht alle Threads mit demselben Thema auch /close gemacht werden??? hab da sowas in dem gesperrten Thread unter uns gelsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komisch...*am kopf kratz*

R.I.P


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Juni 2009)

wie ich bereits in dem anderen - glücklicherweise geschlossenen - thread gesagt habe... ich finde es traurig, dass michael tot ist und die welt einen großen künstler sowie einen engagierten 'weltverbesserer' in sachen tier-/naturschutz und humanität verliert. natürlich sind da immer noch diese ganzen anschuldigungen. dennoch.. er wurde von weltlichen gerichten frei gesprochen und muss sich nun nur noch vor gott (sofern es einen gibt) für seine taten rechtfertigen. also sollte man ihn nun in frieden ruhen lassen und nicht länger über ihn herziehen.


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dennoch,warum dem alle so unglaublich treu bleiben.
> Der Kerl soll es mit Kindern getrieben haben es wurde nie bewiesen,ja - aber der Kerl hatte ja genug Geld, um Schweigegeld zu verteilen (wurde heute auch noch in den Nachrichten gesagt).



bei dem 1 mal anschuldigungen hat er 40 millionen bezahlt
bei der 2 anschuldigung hat er nicht gezahlt... das wurde vor dem richter gemacht und er wurde in allen 10 anklagepunkten freigesprochen..

ich sage hier noch mal das was ich damals schon sagte
es waren die geldgeilen eltern von diesen 2 kindern....


----------



## gwb (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P Michael -King of Pop- Jackson

Auch Farrah Fawcett (3 Engel für Charlie) ist gestern leider Gottes an Krebs verstorben - das sollte auch nicht untergehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Juni 2009)

*The King of Pop left the building!
*
nun hat mich, nach Freddie Mercury, der 2te Held meiner Kindheit/Jugend verlassen!
ich hatte mich, wie Millionen andere Fans auch, auf das Comeback im Juli gefreut -> leider wird´s dies nun nicht mehr geben 

Danke Michael für so viele unvergessene Lieder und Momente (Thriller- und Earthsong-Video, Earthsong-Premiere bei "Wetten dass..?" usw.)

um 8Uhr wollte ich WoW spielen, schaltete aber eben noch Nachrichten wegen dem Wetterbericht ein und da kam die Meldung. "okay, Michael ist tot" dachte ich und erst dann machte es 'klick' und ich realisierte, was der Nachrichtensprecher da sagte!

ich wusste gar nicht, daß ich in meinem Alter noch weinen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ein sehr trauriger Heilighorn aka DarthMarkus1st

thx ZAM für den Threat


----------



## Hishabye (26. Juni 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> bei dem 1 mal anschuldigungen hat er 40 millionen bezahlt
> bei der 2 anschuldigung hat er nicht gezahlt... das wurde vor dem richter gemacht und er wurde in allen 10 anklagepunkten freigesprochen..
> 
> ich sage hier noch mal das was ich damals schon sagte
> es waren die geldgeilen eltern von diesen 2 kindern....




Zumal wer wirklich Gerechtigkeit haben will, der lässt sich sich nicht mit Millionen
stillschweigen, oder seh ich das falsch?

Wenn mir ein Mißbrauch passieren würde, dann würd ich alles tun damit derjenige in den Knast wandert, 
da wären mir die Millionen scheissegal...

Also wer keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Backen halten oO


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Rest in Peace Michael Jackson





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P.  - auch wenn ich persönlich die musik immer scheisse fand, muss ich ihn doch respektieren als einen der einflussreichsten künstler der 80 und 90 jahre, noch dazu wurde durch sein video zu "thriller" mein interesse an zombie-filmen geweckt damals. danke michael und auf das du nie in vergessenheit geraten sollst !


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Zumal wer wirklich Gerechtigkeit haben will, der lässt sich sich nicht mit Millionen
> stillschweigen, oder seh ich das falsch?



ne das siehste richtig deswegen sag ich ja das die eltenr von den 2 jungs geldgeil waren
nur beim 2 hat er es drauf ankommen lassen....


----------



## Martel (26. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dennoch,warum dem alle so unglaublich treu bleiben.
> Der Kerl soll es mit Kindern getrieben haben es wurde nie bewiesen,ja - aber der Kerl hatte ja genug Geld, um Schweigegeld zu verteilen (wurde heute auch noch in den Nachrichten gesagt).
> 
> Er hat gute Musik gemacht (zwar nicht in meinen Ohren), aber in meinen Augen ein Übel weniger.




ich glaube das das Thema heute so nicht diskutiert werden soll, das artet wieder aus und wurde doch in der Vergangenheit durchgekaut.

Jeder ist solange unschuldigt bis seine Schuldbewiesen wurde. Ich glaube schon das er ein Schussweg hatte ( Neverland Ranche und das Interview von ihm ) aber ich glaube nicht das er pedophil war. Naja aber egal.  

"Lieber Gott, kannst du dir das nict überlegen... ich biete dir als tausch Dieter Bohlen und alle seine "Superstars" an.. wirklich "

Naja nicht wirklich man wünscht ja niemanden was böses.... aber bei denen würde es kein Beitrag geben...


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Juni 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> Hishabye schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zumal wer wirklich Gerechtigkeit haben will, der lässt sich sich nicht mit Millionen
> ...


Aber warum stopft man geldgeilen Eltern dann noch 40 Mio (Wiki spricht von 26 Mio) in den Rachen wenn man ganz sicher nicht falsches getan hat und von seiner Unschuld überzeugt ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut, das wird nun wohl nie völlig geklärt werden. Für die einen war er ein Gott (zweifellos hat er viel und nicht nur für die Musik getan), für die anderen war er (wurde er) ein Freak mit Schattenseiten. Einst ein toller Künstler (auch ich hatte seine Platten), der aber sicher nicht ganz unschuldig an seinem Fall war (meine Meinung).


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2009)

auch ich habe es heute morgen im Radio gehört und möchte auch den thread nutzen um mich von einem genialen Künstler zu verabschieden,der zwar in seinem Privatleben umstritten war,aber in der Musik der unbestrittene King of Pop war,was ihn Dutzende von Preisen,Ehrungen und Auszeichnungen einbrachte...
wie so viele andere bin auch ich mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen und ich empfinde einen kleinen Verlust.natürlich längst nicht so als wäre ein Verwandter oder Bekannter aus nächster Nähe gestorben,aber es berührte mich doch von so einem Künstler nie wieder was neues hören zu können.

ich vermute auch das der Tod von ihm in den USA einen ähnlichen Hype auslösen wird wie für die Europäer der Tod von Lady Diana 

er möge in Frieden ruhen, den er zu Lebzeiten nie gefunden hatte...


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Nachruf auf Michael Jackson - Boris Baumholt, WDR - da sieht man *mal wieder* das ich mit meiner Signatur nicht so ganz falsch liege...


----------



## GiftX (26. Juni 2009)

Reaktion: einfach nur geschockt...

Ich mag viele seiner Lieder, war aber nie ein richtiger Fan...
Trotzdem bin ich mit Jacko aufgewachsen und er gehört mit seiner Musik und seinen Videos zu meiner Kindheit dazu...auch wenn er in mir in den letzten Jahren mehr Mitleid als Bewunderung ausgelöst hat.

- Ein großer Künstler, eine arme Seele -


----------



## Stancer (26. Juni 2009)

Es geht hier nicht um die Privatperson Michael Jackson. Da mag er ein recht merkwürdiger Mensch gewesen sein. Was wirklich auf seiner Ranch passierte wird niemand genau rausfinden, wobei ich auch glaube, das es einfach nur geldgeile Eltern waren, die sich nun ein schönes Leben mit den Millionen machen.

Aber es geht hier um den "King of Pop", Michael Jackson als Künstler und da war er wirklich einmalig. Ich kenne eigentlich alle Lieder und Videos, auch die ganz alten. Die Videos sind alle Top und zeigen geniale Choreographien, wogegen Videos von Justin Timberlake etc. abstinken.

Smooth Criminal und Beat it sind für mich die besten Videos was Choreographie betrifft. Der Tanzstil ist in jedem Video ein anderer einfach nur genial.
Earth Song ist auch genial und regt zum Nachdenken an.


PS : Gerade laufen auf VIVA die ganzen MJ Videos als Special 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich die sehe kommen mir tränen in die Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yjlvina (26. Juni 2009)

Danke ZAM! auch ich bin mit der wundervollen musik groß geworden. traurig bin ich schon, aber es fließen keine tränen... denn jacko hatte ein wundervolles leben geführt, hat es geschafft, eine ganze ära zu prägen und seine fans immer wieder aufs neue zu begeistern. auch wenn er zum schluss eher negative schlagzeilen machte, welche aufgrund mangelnder neuveröffentlichungen die presse dazu anhielt, in seinem privatleben herumzuschnüffeln, so bleibt er durch seine musik unvergesslich und wird in unserer erinnerung weiterleben. dies ist seine unsterblichkeit. ich hoffe für ihn, dass er dort, wo er nun ist, glück und frieden finden wird.

lg, nicy


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JACKO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine weitere lebende Legende ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt bleibt uns nach Elvis und Jacko kein wahrer König mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. Juni 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Der Kerl war hoch verschuldet und hat garantiert kein Geld über gehabt um Schweigegeld zu zahlen.
> Nicht alles glauben was die Medien verzapfen.


Er besitzt immer noch die Rechte an den Beatles. Schon allein durch dessen Verkauf, hätte er eine Finanzspritze von rund 500 Millionen Dollar erhalten. Der Verkauf der Neverland-Ranch stand doch auch mal zur Debatte.
Also bevor er "pleite" gegangen wäre, hätte er schon irgendwie die Reißleine gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Also bevor er "pleite" gegangen wäre, hätte er schon irgendwie die Reißleine gezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Comebacktour???
Nehmt doch die mal!


----------



## Camô (26. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Comebacktour???
> Nehmt doch die mal!


Das natürlich auch.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (26. Juni 2009)

Michael hat auch mich in meiner Jugend musikalisch beeindruckt. Das 13 Minuten Video zu Thriller unvergessen, bin extra heimlich wach geblieben um es mir bei Formel 1 anzugucken. 
Ich war zwar nie ein Fan von Michael, aber "Dirty Diana" ist einfach nur gigantisch und eines meiner all time favourites.

Ruhe in Frieden Michael, Dein Vater kann Dir nicht mehr weh tun.


----------



## teroa (26. Juni 2009)

jacko fetzt grad amazone weg ..

amazone.de charts
http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/music/...d_zg_hrsr_m_1_2



amazone .uk charts
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/music...d_zg_hrsr_m_1_2


----------



## snif07 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich komme in die Arbeit und dass erste was ich höre ist - "Michael Jackson ist tot"

Es ist sehr schade, da er auch mit 50 Jahren nocht recht "jung" war.

Er wird aufgrund seiner Musik aber nie in vergessenheit geraten.

R.I.P Michael  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yjlvina (26. Juni 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jacko fetzt grad amazone weg ..
> 
> amazone.de charts
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/music/...d_zg_hrsr_m_1_2
> ...



wahnsinn!!! kaum zu glauben, wie verrückt manche leute sind... als ob es die alben nicht noch weitere 10 jahre geben würde... :-) jetzt möchte jeder noch ein stückchen jacko haben... verrückt ist die welt...


----------



## Healor (26. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich komme in die Arbeit und dass erste was ich höre ist - "Michael Jackson ist tot"
> 
> Es ist sehr schade, da er auch mit 50 Jahren nocht recht "jung" war.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche dachte ich mir auch gerade. An meinem freien Tag schön ausgeschlafen, guten morgen Kaffee grad schlürfen und das erste was ich lese Michael Jackson ist tot!

Danke für alles und Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jacko fetzt grad amazone weg ..
> 
> amazone.de charts
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/music/...d_zg_hrsr_m_1_2
> ...


Das traurige daran ist allerdings, dass sich an diesen Einnahmen sicherlich gerade der Vater von Michael bereichern wird. Wer weiß, was da, bzgl. des Totes von Michael und dessen Leben, in den nächsten Tagen aufgewühlt wird. Es dürften sicherlich ein paar tausend Journalisten auf dieses Geschehen angesetzt worden sein.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2009)

Sehr sehr schade. Wer weiss ob er uns in Juli bei sein Comeback nicht nochmal so richtig gezeigt hätte.

Ruhe in Frieden King of Pop und grösster Musiker aller Zeiten.


----------



## Kansie (26. Juni 2009)

nun ich habe den ersten post eröffnet von dem ZAM am anfang sprach. und JA ich habe ihn mit einem ziemlich pietätlosen joke über Jacksons tot gestartet.
Aber wenn ich nun genauer drüber nachdenke hab ich, glaubt manns oder glaubt manns net, ein schlechtes gewissen bekommen. 

Er war natürlich ein herrausragender künstler. das steht auch über allen was über ihn gesagt wurde. Natürlich KANN es sein das er Pädophil gewesen ist. Konnte aber niemand wirklich beweisen. Und ja das er sein kind fasst vom Balkon geschmissen hat war auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei , Alles im allem aber .. Rest in Peace Michael ! ....  seine lieder werden wohl ne gute ewigeit weiter existieren, wenn nicht in unseren herzen, dann aber in unseren Ohren.... ich werd "They Don't Care About us" Hören ..


so long ~

EDIT: GNARR .. Youtube videos kann man anscheinend net im forum linken ~_~ oder ich bin zu dumm.


----------



## Alpax (26. Juni 2009)

Obwohl es nicht mein Musikgeschmack ist .. auf MTV laufen atm seine besten Hits .. ich kenne jeden und könnte bei jedem mitsingen .. seine Lieder sind einfach unvergessliche Ohrwürmer die man kennt .. JEDER kennt Michael Jackson und seine Lieder!

R.I.P. Michael Jackson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Juni 2009)

schade, wieder ein großer Künstler von der Bühne verschwunden.
R.I.P.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarad (26. Juni 2009)

Tja ein stück meiner Jugend ist dahin ,auch wenn ihn damals keiner möchte ,doch konnte jeder bei seinen lieder mitsingen und letztlich war er der king of pop 
es wird ein großer verlust in der Musikgeschichte sein


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Er war und bleibt etwas Besonderes - hat trotz Eigenarten enorm viel geleistet.
Ich werde die Musik immer wieder mal gerne hören.

... auch in Erinnerung an sein Konzert damals in den 80ern vorm Reichstag ...

R.I.P. Michael


Das ist mein Lieblingslied von ihm - immer noch -> *Billie Jean* [Hot Tracks Remix]

Sry, habe das Lied gesucht und bin auf diese Seite gestossen - hochladen wollte ich meinen den Mix nicht.


----------



## Snottrek (26. Juni 2009)

Ist echt scheiße

Er ist viel zu früh gestorben 

Als ich es heute morgen im Radio gehört habe wollte ich das gar nicht glauben aber dann durch google die Bestätigung..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michael Joseph Jackson..Ruhe in Frieden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P Michael

Klasse Musik


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Gedankenthread? Der erste Gedanke der mir in den Kopf schiesst wenn ich den Namen "Michael Jackson" höre, ist der Gedanke wie sich wohl die Kinder fühlen welche ja *nicht* von ihm missbraucht wurden...

Ansonsten, er war ein toller Künstler der seines gleichen sucht. Ich hoffe er konnte mit ruhigem Gewissen von uns gehen, auch wenn ich das bezweifle.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gedankenthread? Der erste Gedanke der mir in den Kopf schiesst wenn ich den Namen "Michael Jackson" höre, ist der Gedanke wie sich wohl die Kinder fühlen welche ja *nicht* von ihm missbraucht wurden...



Sollte sich das jemals bewahrheiten, kann man immer noch intervenieren und entsprechende Threads entfernen. Bewiesen ist aber nichts - btw. weil das hier in Flamerei von "Er hat getan"-Fraktion und der "Die Eltern wurden von den Medien bezahlt um das Ihren Kindern einzuprügeln"-Fraktion ausartet, ist das Thema nichts für diesen Thread. Ihr könnt dafür einen eigenen Eröffnen, der aber wegegen gegenseitiger Basherei dann wohl auch sehr schnell wieder zu ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (26. Juni 2009)

Als ich klein war, war er sowas wie ein Idol für mich. Ich liebe seine Musik, sie ist bis heute ein Teil meines Lebens.
Also Michael, danke für die vielen Stunden großartiger Musik!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Helikon (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt zwar nie ein besonders großer Fan von ihm (eigendlich war ich gar kein Fan)
> aber ich habe höchsten Respekt vor dem Mann ob seiner maßgeblichen Einflüsse nicht nurauf das Pop-Bussiness (höhö tschuldige) sondern auch auf alle anderen Musikrichtungen und auf viele andere Künstler die sich durch ihn angesporn fühlten eine eben so gr..



Da es nicht viel bringt, groß rumzuschwafeln: /sign


----------



## Calathiel (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P. :$

Ein armer kranker Mann. Schade schade


----------



## asterodeia (26. Juni 2009)

gwb schrieb:


> Auch Farrah Fawcett (3 Engel für Charlie) ist gestern leider Gottes an Krebs verstorben - das sollte auch nicht untergehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, dass du es erwähnst! Wirklich traurig, dass um Jacksons Ableben, der sich unzweifelhaft selbst zu Grunde gerichtet hat, so viel Wind gemacht wird und das dabei komplett untergeht.


----------



## boonfish (26. Juni 2009)

Hab zwar nie seine Musik (freiwillig) gehört aber ich kenne ihn dennoch als einen der größten Künstler seiner Zeit an. 
Er gehörte einfach zu den Medien und ist auch kaum wegzudenken.
Aber letztendlich war sein Tod so tragisch wie sein Leben selbst. 

Viele werden ihn vermissen, den King of Pop.
  R.I.P


----------



## Sin (26. Juni 2009)

Hmm nur mal so ein Gedanke: Es lief in den letzten Jahren ja nicht wirklich gut für den "king of Pop", einmal die Geschichte mit dem "Kindesmissbrauch", dann in letzter Zeit die Gerüchte bezüglich diverser Konzerte, geplatztes Comeback, etc. Währe es nicht unter Umständen möglich, dass der Tod vorgetäuscht wurde um aus der Presse zu verschwinden und untertauchen zu können?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

naja, so wie er aussah/aussieht wäre es nicht leicht, unterzutauchen...


----------



## Shadlight (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P  

Er war ein großer Künstler, wenn man zB den Earth Song sieht...


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm nur mal so ein Gedanke: Es lief in den letzten Jahren ja nicht wirklich gut für den "king of Pop", einmal die Geschichte mit dem "Kindesmissbrauch", dann in letzter Zeit die Gerüchte bezüglich diverser Konzerte, geplatztes Comeback, etc. Währe es nicht unter Umständen möglich, dass der Tod vorgetäuscht wurde um aus der Presse zu verschwinden und untertauchen zu können?




Haha!Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Wahrheit ist eigentlich,dass er auf seinen Planeten zurückgeordet wurde, um Krieg gegen die Neblurianer zu führen!


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (26. Juni 2009)

Trifft einen doch schon irgendwie...
Ich für meinen teil bin mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen.
Und auch wenn er ab der 2. hälfte der 90er eher unheimlich und eine Witzfigur wurde.
Er hat damals gute Musik gemacht und war auch ein wichtiger einfluss in der Musik.


----------



## Huntara (26. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte das wär heute morgen ein schlechter Scherz von msn.com....dann hab ich gehofft es sei ein schlechter Scherz...

Er hat mich in meiner Jugend nicht nur begleitet sondern auch mit seiner Musik verzaubert. 

Bin einfach nur traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happy33 (26. Juni 2009)

Michael Ruhe in Frieden Gott möge dich Beschützen du Legende <3


----------



## barbarella (26. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm nur mal so ein Gedanke: Es lief in den letzten Jahren ja nicht wirklich gut für den "king of Pop", einmal die Geschichte mit dem "Kindesmissbrauch", dann in letzter Zeit die Gerüchte bezüglich diverser Konzerte, geplatztes Comeback, etc. Währe es nicht unter Umständen möglich, dass der Tod vorgetäuscht wurde um aus der Presse zu verschwinden und untertauchen zu können?




klar er sitzt nun mit elvis und marilyn monroe in der eckkneipe und lacht sich scheckig...

unglaublich!!!!


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2009)

Michael Jackson ist tot um das Ausnutzen um aus der Presse zu kommen, wäre das letzte was er überhaupt hätte machen können, den Schock den die Fans und andere Leute haben ist zu groß um sowas überhaupt hätten tun können. Er war einfach ein super Sänger, er wollte immer Auftritte perfekt machen, er übte bis gestern für seine Konzerte, aber dann starb er. Man wird ihn nie vergessen.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2009)

auch wenn bisher in letzter zeit nur schlechtes über ihn berichtet wurde so hat jacko einiges an musik geschichte verändert und viele seiner lieder beliben unvergessen

wobei ich momentan nicht weis ob es nicht besser für ihn ist .. diese dauer anschuldigungen und mittlerweile ist er auf dem weg richtung pleite gegangen .. 

ruhe in frieden jacko


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P   michael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Juni 2009)

Ohh... /cryface

ganz ehrlich... jeder stirbt mal. nun hats eben den erwischt

p.s. während ich das schreib stirbt bst irgendwo auch jmd... wayne juckts?

klingt krass, aber es ist die wirklichkeit


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Juni 2009)

Mir ist so schlecht.
Ich habe mich schon so sehr auf Juli gefreut.
Man konnte auch sehen wie Michael sich darauf gefreut hat.
MICHAEL JACKSON
THIS IS IT
Juli 2009

Ich bin sehr sehr traurig.
Ich hatte immer gedacht irgendwann treffen wir uns in london.
Es ist noch immer nicht so richtig zu glauben.
Ich schau gerade neue und alte videos vom KING OF POP.
Er Ist und war der besste in der geschichte der menschheit wenn es um Musik geht, kleidung style Videos Tanz Bühnenauftritte und und und.

Ich kann es nicht glauben... das comeback.... THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...... ich bin fertig... 

Hier nen paar bilder von der ankündigung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

R.I.P. MJ - King of Pop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ohh... /cryface
> 
> ganz ehrlich... jeder stirbt mal. nun hats eben den erwischt
> 
> ...




Jeder stirbt mal richtig, aber du weißt garnicht was Michael Jackson für ein Mensch war, klar stirbt grad jemand an irgendeiner Krankheit, aber Michael Jackson war eine Berühmtheit, besonders in der Musik-Welt und wenn deine Mutter stirbt, ist das was für dich ganz andres, als für uns, weil wir deine Mutter nicht mal kennen  und sowas ist das für Fans, das ist richtig hart.

Besonders so Lieder wie dieses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvWMLAWrEjU

wird man nie vergessen.


----------



## Thront (26. Juni 2009)

schade um diese großartige (vieleicht großartigste) figur der musikgeschichte.


----------



## Sir-Peter (26. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> auch ich habe es heute morgen im Radio gehört und möchte auch den thread nutzen um mich von einem genialen Künstler zu verabschieden,der zwar in seinem Privatleben umstritten war,aber in der Musik der unbestrittene King of Pop war,was ihn Dutzende von Preisen,Ehrungen und Auszeichnungen einbrachte...
> wie so viele andere bin auch ich mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen und ich empfinde einen kleinen Verlust.natürlich längst nicht so als wäre ein Verwandter oder Bekannter aus nächster Nähe gestorben,aber es berührte mich doch von so einem Künstler nie wieder was neues hören zu können.
> 
> ich vermute auch das der Tod von ihm in den USA einen ähnlichen Hype auslösen wird wie für die Europäer der Tod von Lady Diana
> ...



/signed
besser hät ichs nicht schreiben können
R.I.P Michael


----------



## volvex (26. Juni 2009)

Egal wie man persönlich zu ihm stand oder steht, ob einem seine Musik zusagt oder nicht,
er war und ist eine Legende der Musikgeschichte die er nachhaltig verändert hat. 
Er hat eine Generation geprägt und dem Medium Musikvideo und damit allen großen 
Musiksendern zu ihrem Aufstieg verholfen.

Er war einfach der King of Pop und wird es auch ewig bleiben!

r.i.p.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

in remember ...

- *Heal the world* [Spoken Version]

- *Earth Song*


fantastisch und mit so tiefem Hintergrund 

...


----------



## Urengroll (26. Juni 2009)

NEINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....................................^^


Ein Legende verläßt die Welt und wird dadurch Unsterblich!


----------



## skyline930 (26. Juni 2009)

Rest in Peace.

Was ich jetzt aber einfach unmenschlich finde, ist der ganze Medienrummel der gemacht wird. Heute bei bigFM, er wäre an eine Überdosis Medikamente gestorben. 10 Minuten später. Er hätte die Überdosis absichtlich eingenommen. 20 Minuten später. Er sei vor seinem Tod betrunken gewesen. Dann wird überall diese Pädophilen-Geschichte wieder aufgegriffen. Er war ein Mensch, und das reicht für mich um zu "trauern". Was auch immer er für eine Person war, ob Alkoholiker oder Drogenabhängiger, ob er Pädophil war oder nicht, ist _mir_ scheißegal. Wenn er ein solch schlechter Mensch gewesen wäre, würde man an seinem Todestag nicht so viel "Aufstand" machen.

Rest in Peace, der bisherige, momentane, und immer bleibende King of Pop!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juni 2009)

als ich es heute morgen um 01.05 in den nachrichten gehört habe , jane ich es für ne scherz gehalten weil es kaum glaubbar rüberkam . Finde ich sehr schade das ER tot ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auch mit seine MUSIK aufgewachsen . ich habe schon auf sein COMEBACK gefreut . bin ein sehr großer Fan von ihm 

ruhe in frieden


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Was auch immer er für eine Person war, ob Alkoholiker oder Drogenabhängiger, ob er Pädophil war oder nicht, ist _mir_ scheißegal.




Packt man sich da nicht selber an den Kopf?


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

ich denke er meint es anders, hat sich wohl nur falsch ausgedrückt...hoffe ich


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juni 2009)

ich bin  mal gespannt wie groß die Trauerfeier werden würd , es ist einfach nur traurig


----------



## Nerdavia (26. Juni 2009)

Ruhe in Frieden Michael...du hast mir meine Jugend mit deiner Musik versüßt...Danke dir dafür...machs gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (26. Juni 2009)

Machs gut, alter Freund...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema und keine Beleidigungen mehr.


----------



## Nerdavia (26. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte beim Thema und keine Beleidigungen mehr.




Ok ich bin ja schon wieder ganz brav... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (26. Juni 2009)

Musiktechnisch R.I.P und ewig schade

Sollte der Vorwurf der Kinderschändung aber stimmen (was ich nicht weiß), wie bei allen Kinderschändern:
Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Schade...

Fand ihn klasse


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

Also seine Musik ist einfach der Hammer!
Er wird auf auf jeden Fall für immer der King of Pop bleiben...
Hab grad wieder voll den Ohrwurm, weil ich vorhin im TV ein paar Ausschnitte seiner Lieder gehört habe^^

@Tja: da stimmt ich dir zu. Wer an Kinder geht soll sterben.


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Juni 2009)

Niemand flog höher und fiel tiefer als Michael Jackson.

Niemand hat mehr Platten verkauft (ca. 750 Mio).
Niemand war erfolgreicher.
Niemand hatte mehr Nr.1-Hits.
Seine Songs stürmen momentan wieder die Charts.
Seine Singles und Alben stürmen die Hitparaden wie auf amazon.
Tausende Tribut-Videos gibt es auf youtube zu sehen.
Einfach unglaublich !

Er begeistert wo viele Generationen wie kein anderer !
2 Jährige
4 Jährige
6 Jähriger
Schulkinder
>1000 Häftlinge tanzen zu Thriller
Hochzeits-Thriller

Ganze Server sind wegen dem immensen Ansturm ausgefallen.


> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.



Ohne ihn hätte sich die Musikwelt in eine ganz andere Richtung entwickelt.

Es ist nicht nur seine Musik, die legendär ist.
Zeigt mir jemanden der besser und spektakulärer tanzen kann als er.
Seine Bühnenshows setzen bis heute gültige Maßstäbe für Popkonzerte !
Nicht zu vergessen sind auch seine Musikvideos wie Thriller.
Ganze Künstlergenerationen hat er inspiriert.
Er hat die Musikvideos zu dem gemacht, was sie heute sind.
Was gab es vor Jackson an Musikvideos ?

Man kann von ihm als Mensch halten was man will.
Er ist der größte Musikstar, den die Welt je gesehen hat.
Größer als Elvis und die Beatles.



Wir sind hier Zeuge des größten Medienereignisses, das es je gab !
Jemand wie Michael Jackson wird nur einmal geboren.
Niemand vor ihm hinterließ eine größere Lücke.

Elvis.. tot.
Beatles.. fast alle tot.
Michael Jackson.. tot.
Wer bleibt da noch ?
Vielleicht Madonna... und danach ? 
Da ist einfach niemand mehr !


PS:
Ihr lieben Kinder und Jugendliche.
Ihr habt jetzt die einmalige Chance zu erleben wie Michael Jackson in den 80ern und frühen 90ern die Musikwelt beherrscht hat.
Wendet euch von euren Möchtegerngangsterrappern ab, die im Vergleich zu Jacko Ameisen sind und schaut euch die nun kommenden zahllosen Sondersendungen an.
DENN DAS IST MUSIK !

EDIT:
Beim Absenden meines ellenlangen Posts brach das Internet bzw. buffed zusammen.
Jetzt habe ich vieles vergessen was ich geschrieben habe.


*IM "EARTH SONG" WEINTE ER UM DIE ERDE - JETZT WEINT DIE ERDE UM IHN.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

HAMMER! muss man einfach lieben xD
Bei uns is er aber in der Hall of Shame...


----------



## Numara (26. Juni 2009)

Danke ZAM für den Thread. 

Ich bin traurig über diese Tatsache.
Leider ist es aber Realität, ein unwürdiger Abschied eines
großen Künstlers.

Wir vergessen dich nie Michael 

Peace.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Ich denke nicht das michael jackson ein kinderschänder ist ...

Er wurde mit 4 oder 5 ( mein ich ) von seinem vater gezwungen zu singen und zu tanzen ( auf der bühne )....
damit hat er sich einen großen teil seiner kindheit versaut....
Jetzt will er einfach nur das anderen kindern nich das gleiche passiert , deswegen setzt er sich so für sie ein...
er hat ja auch 2 deutsche mädchen + eltern in seine villa eingeladen ( 2002 oder 2005)( kam heute in den nachrichten)
Und auch die eltern + kindern meinen das ihn die medien usw falsch hinstellen.
Ich denke nur das er sich operieren lassen hat weil er ihrgentwie er selbst sein wollte und nicht jmd der von anderen gelenkt wird ( doof formuliert)...

Ich finde seine Musik weltklasse ...  wie er auch in den musikvideos die bösen durchs tanzen besiegt ist auch weltklasse ... und finde seine geschichte zum teil auch sehr rührend...




R.I.P.       Michael Jackson 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

Über seine Person kann man sich streiten. 
Die einen denken, er wäre ein Kinderschänder, die anderen denken er wäre das Gegenteil.
Fakt ist, dass er Kinder geliebt hat. Er mochte es sehr, Kindern eine Freude zu bereiten,
weil er selbst halt wenig Liebe usw. in seiner Kindheit bekommen hat.
Michael wurde von seinem Vater gezwungen, ein Popstar zu werden. (wie schon gesagt)
Und wurde sogar von seinem Vater geschlagen, er musste immer sein bestes geben. Seine komplette Kindheit war somit ruiniert.
Das hat er auch immer gesagt. 
Er war auch trotz seiner Berühmtheit immer ein sehr einsamer Mensch mit wenig Geborgenheit und Liebe.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass er starke psychische Probleme hatte!

Aber als Musiker war er einfach genial! Da kann ihn keiner übertreffen. 
Er ist der erfolgreichste Künstler der Welt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Über seine Person kann man sich streiten.
> Die einen denken, er wäre ein Kinderschänder, die anderen denken er wäre das Gegenteil.
> Fakt ist, dass er Kinder geliebt hat. Er mochte es sehr, Kindern eine Freude zu bereiten,
> weil er selbst halt wenig Liebe usw. in seiner Kindheit bekommen hat.
> ...



Ich glaube gerade die berühmten Menschen, sind privat oft die einsamsten Menschen überhaupt. Jeder will sich nur mit ihrem Ruhm schmücken, ihnen bleibt kein Privatleben mehr und sind stets 24 Stunden in Überwachung. Da wundert es mich nicht, warum manche Berühmtheiten dann Drogen nehmen oder sich mit Alkohol zusaufen, sie gehen einfach seelisch kaputt. Denn eines darf man nicht vergessen: Auch wenn sie viele Millionen verdienen, sind sie letztendlich ein Mensch wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Seine Karriere fing nicht erst mit seinem Solosingen an sondern schon mit 5 Jahren.
Ich erinner mich gerne noch an das, was vor MJ selber war - nämlich die Jackson 5.
Auch erinnere ich mich gerne an seine anderen Geschwister, die ebenfalls sehr musikalisch sind.

Dazu ein paar Sachen:

-> *Jackson 5 - Sugar daddy*
-> *Jackson 5 - Diana! Special*
-> *Jackson 5 - Blame it on the boogie*
-> *Jackson 5 - Got To Be There *

-> *Jermaine Jackson & Pia Zadora - When the rain begins to fall*

-> *Janet Jackson - What have you done for me lately*

Dann gab es auch anderen Lieder, wo er mitsang oder zusammen mit anderen sang - so wie bei ...

-> *Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me* (Refrain)

-> *Michael Jackson feat. Usher & Chris Tucker - You rock my  world*

-> *Michael Jackson and Britney Spears Alive*

Und zu seiner kompletten Biographie: -> *hier*

Und -> *hier* kann man in die letzte aktuelle Music-Collection reinhören.

ps.

*Michael Jackson ist trotz aller Verdächtigungen und Prozesse immer noch als unschuldig anzusehen!
Er wurde freigesprochen.
Und nun ist er doppelt frei, auch von denen, die ihm in den letzten Jahren so zugesetzt haben.*


greetz


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Seine Karriere fing nicht erst mit seinem Solosingen an sondern schon mit 5 Jahren.
> Ich erinner mich gerne noch an das, was vor MJ selber war - nämlich die Jackson 5.
> Auch erinnere ich mich gerne an seine anderen Geschwister, die ebenfalls sehr musikalisch sind.
> 
> ...



Du sagst es.
Ja ja die geldgier von manchen leuten ist schon krass.
Denen ist es egal ob sie die person kaputt machen.. haubtsache das geld stimmt.
Da wird einem schlecht..
Aber das passiert leider immer öffters in dieser kalten beschissenen welt.

*R.I.P Michael Jackson.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (26. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> auch ich habe es heute morgen im Radio gehört und möchte auch den thread nutzen um mich von einem genialen Künstler zu verabschieden,der zwar in seinem Privatleben umstritten war,aber in der Musik der unbestrittene King of Pop war,was ihn Dutzende von Preisen,Ehrungen und Auszeichnungen einbrachte...
> wie so viele andere bin auch ich mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen und ich empfinde einen kleinen Verlust.natürlich längst nicht so als wäre ein Verwandter oder Bekannter aus nächster Nähe gestorben,aber es berührte mich doch von so einem Künstler nie wieder was neues hören zu können.
> 
> ich vermute auch das der Tod von ihm in den USA einen ähnlichen Hype auslösen wird wie für die Europäer der Tod von Lady Diana
> ...



Wusste net das ihr alle schon so alt seit Billy Jean, Thriller ist ne weile her als das rauskam.


----------



## Kalvasflam (26. Juni 2009)

Ich sch... auf die ganzen W..., die üble Gerüchte über ihn verbreiten! Kinderschänder? Ich glaub das nicht mal eine Sekunde! Ich bin echt sprachlos und geschockt! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er nicht mehr da ist. Und dabei war ich noch nicht mal ein großer Fan... Surf schon den ganzen Abend auf You Tube. Was da "abgeht", ist kaum zu beschreiben. Bei sämtlichen Videos wird im Sekundentakt kondoliert! Bei Amazon USA nimmt er mittlerweile die Plätze 1-20 ein. Glaube nicht, dass das vorher schon einmal einer erreicht hat! Mit Michael Jackson ist der letzte ganz Große gegangen! Wer soll da nachkommen? Robbie Williams? RIP Michael!


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich muss sagen das ich nie fan von michael war aber er hat mich auf irgent eine weise fastziniert(???) und sein tod auch mich berührt hat.....


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade bei meinen Cassetten nachgeschaut ...
Erinnerte mich, daß ich doch noch 'ne 2Std Live Aufnahme seiner Dangerous Tour 93 hatte.
Sie war 1993 und ich habe die Cassette sogar noch gefunden.

Daraufhin schaltete ich eben den Ferseher an - und was läuft da auf ARD ?

*Dangerous Tour "Live"* (noch bis 23:45 Uhr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ps. Jetzt wisst Ihr auch, was mit dem "1A Moonwalk" in WoW gemeint ist. ^^*


greetz


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Michael  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nun ist er fort, aber in meinem Herzen wirst du immer einen Platz behalten.
Mehr als 30 Jahre war ich ein großer Fan von dir und ich werde es auch bleiben. Unvergessen bleiben für mich alle deine Lieder und genialen Videos. 

Zwei mal hatte ich das Glück dich live auf der Bühne erleben zu dürfen und die Konzerte waren für mich die besten in denen ich jemals war. Keiner wird deine Genialität jemals erreichen können. Danke für alles!
Mach es gut Micheal. I love you !


*PS: Danke ZAM für diesen Thread!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leongas (27. Juni 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson 

Ruhe in Frieden wir werden dich immer im Herzen weiter leben lassen und deine musik nicht erstummen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist und bleibt eine LEGENDE

MFG Leongas alias Steven


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juni 2009)

Finde es wird ein zu großer Aufstand deswegen gemacht
noch nie sowas großes gesehen bei Stars.

Überal kommt es in den Medien ist ja klar aber dann noch
in jedem Spiel sich "Jackson RIP" zu nennen und noch rumzuspamen
finde ich echt übertrieben.

Sorry aber für mich sind Promis/Stars wie man sie auch immer nennen
mag einfach  Menschen.


----------



## Kalvasflam (27. Juni 2009)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX3UqY8KZpU



Lass mich raten: Du spielst WoW?


----------



## glacios (27. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Jeder ist solange unschuldigt bis seine Schuldbewiesen wurde. Ich glaube schon das er ein Schussweg hatte ( Neverland Ranche und *das Interview* von ihm ) aber ich glaube nicht das er pedophil war. Naja aber egal.
> 
> "Lieber Gott, kannst du dir das nict überlegen... ich biete dir als tausch Dieter Bohlen und alle seine "Superstars" an.. wirklich "
> 
> Naja nicht wirklich man wünscht ja niemanden was böses.... aber bei denen würde es kein Beitrag geben...


Welches Interview meinst du denn?
Würd mich einfach mal so intressieren. Seit seinem Tod intressiere ich mich mehr für ihn als ich es mein ganzes Leben zuvor gemacht habe.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Michael jackson war mir als Musicer sehr sympathisch. Er erfand den "Moonwalk".

Und wieder ein Beispiel, was Ruhm und Ehre, für einen Preis haben. Er hatte vieles erreicht, wovon wir nur träumen.
Trotzdem wurde er von Medien regelrecht zerfleischt, meiner Meinung nach, mehr, als er wirklich zu verschulden hatte.
Und er zahlte, mit einem frühen Tot.

Wieder können wir eine Legende, in der Ehrenhalle hinzufügen. Gleich neben die Beatles und Elvis Presley.

R.I.P.
Ich werde dich vermissen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8muMo0fw_M


----------



## Descartes (27. Juni 2009)

naja rumjammern bringt ihn auch net zurück, eigentlich sind solche "er ist tot, jammert nochmal threads" 
nichts anders als diskriminierung der toten meiner meinung nach.


----------



## volvex (27. Juni 2009)

schonmal von kondolenz gehört?


----------



## Kalvasflam (27. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> eigentlich sind solche "er ist tot, jammert nochmal threads"
> nichts anders als diskriminierung der toten meiner meinung nach.



Diskriminierung der Toten? ROFL! Son Bullshit hab ich noch nicht gehört! WAS WILLST DU SAGEN? Diskriminierung?? Was soll das Wort hier bedeuten? 

Lass mich raten: Du kommst grad aus Ulduar?


----------



## Descartes (27. Juni 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Diskriminierung der Toten? ROFL! Son Bullshit hab ich noch nicht gehört! WAS WILLST DU SAGEN? Diskriminierung?? Was soll das Wort hier bedeuten?
> 
> Lass mich raten: Du kommst grad aus Ulduar?



Vieleicht, hab ich meine wortwahl etwas zu unglücklich gewählt gehabt,
aber du unterstreichst eben durch dein verhalten dennoch meine aussage.



volvex schrieb:


> schonmal von kondolenz gehört?





ZAM schrieb:


> Darum eröffne ich diesen Thread, damit ihr darüber diskutieren könnt.



Also kein Kondolenz thread oder?


@topic

Ich hatte nie etwas gegen Michael Jackson und werde es auch nicht in der zukunft.
Jedoch find ich solche threads die um verstorbene gehen für naja...
und hatte daher im letzten Post versucht zu sagen das ich einige beiträge doch recht herabwürdigent finde,
was scheinbar schlecht formuliert wurden ist, wie Kalvasflam mit seinen trip eben versuchte hat mir klarzumachen.
Ich hoffe daher auf verständniss.


----------



## volvex (27. Juni 2009)

da muss ich dir leider rechtgeben, aber glaub mir in diesem forum geht es noch
vorbildlich zu im gegensatz zu diversen anderen..



Descartes schrieb:


> Volvex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schonmal von kondolenz gehört?
> ...



*"*Michael Jackson ist tot, *Gedenkthread*"


----------



## glacios (27. Juni 2009)

Wirklich gut hat der in meinen Augen eh nicht singen können, mehr als schrille Schreie, Verse, die sich 100 mal hintereinander wiederholen und immer mit einm "Tahhh" enden und Stimmlagen, die höher sind als die jeder Frau und meist eh nur noch gekreischt werden, hatte der nicht drauf.

Deswegen hat der mich in meiner Kindheit völlig kalt gelassen, sowie Take That und Backstreet Boys eben auch. Und so wie Justin Timberlake und die ganze Timba-Crew heute eben auch.

Es ging den Leuten glaub ich eh viel mehr um den Lifestyle und den Tanz (was er wirklich gut gemacht hat) und Film. Sein schrilles, um nicht zu sagen groteskes Privatleben haben sicher auch noch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.


----------



## glacios (27. Juni 2009)

oh sry dopppelpost


----------



## Heartfire (27. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Pop-Legende Michael Jackson verstab heute (wahrscheinlich) durch einen Herzinfakt, hinterlies 3 Kinder und erreichte in seinem Leben wohl größeren Ruhm als sonst irgend ein Künstler seiner Hochzeit. Mit 750 Millionen verkauften Alben und massenweise Ohrwurm-Songs ist er, auch wenn es Gerüchte, Anschuldigungen und Anklagen gab, wohl unvergessen.
> 
> Ok, der letzte Thread zum Thema wurde geschlossen, aber nur, weil sich die Teilnehmer zum Teil nicht benehmen konnten und gegenseitig verbal den Kopf eingeschlagen haben.
> 
> ...




Schade um diesen Künstler und Menschen.......bin mit seiner Musik groß geworden....du wirst für immer unvergeßen bleiben Micheal....danke für deine Musik....ruh in Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (27. Juni 2009)

Selbst gemacht.
Hoffe es gefällt euch Fans !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elander (27. Juni 2009)

Er war mir immer ein wenig suspekt als Mensch. Ich persönlich konnte ihn nicht wirklich einschätzen. Musikalisch bemerkenswert ist er seit ich denken kann. 
Wie ich morgens vor der Arbeit in den Nachrichten von seinem Tot erfahren habe, ging mir das dann doch überraschend nahe.

Ruhe in Frieden !


----------



## nuriina (27. Juni 2009)

750 Mio verkaufete CDs = 750 Mio Stunden : 24 h/d : 365 d/Jahr = ca. 85.000 Jahre Musik 

Ich denke  hat es geschafft auf gewisse Art unsterblich zu werden. :-)


----------



## Landerson (27. Juni 2009)

Wie ihr euch es wahrscheinlich vorstellen koennt dreht sich hier in den Staaten momentan alles um Michael Jackson und seinen Tod.
Neben Trauernden gibt es da die Verschwoerungstheoretiker, die Gegner, die Gengner von den Gegnern, sachliche Dokumentationen usw.

Was nienmanden zu interessieren scheint war der Tod von Farrah Fawcett 
Farrah Fawcett

Naja Michael Jackson war defintiv ein grosses Symbol in jeder Hinsicht. Bin auch mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen und fand diese auch immer gut, trotz seinen privaten Eskapaten.


----------



## volvex (27. Juni 2009)

http://awkwardstar.wordpress.com/


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Juni 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Selbst gemacht.
> Hoffe es gefällt euch Fans !
> 
> 
> ...



*Nett danke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Juni 2009)

Micheal, RIP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s.: Beat it! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (28. Juni 2009)

Man kann über seine Person sagen was man will aber seine Musik war großartig R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## Uktawa (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich war sicher nie der große Jackson Fan, habe aber den einen oder anderen Song von ihm schon gerne gehört. Manche Songs (grade wenn man die Videos dazu sah) haben einen sogar zu Tränen gerührt oder (im positiven Sinne) wütend gemacht. 
Ich bin mit Michael Jackson gross geworden. Also Kids haben wir in der Kellerdisco bei uns im Haus oft zu Jackos Songs getanzt...natürlich haben wir uns auch an seinem legendären Moonwalk versucht. Auf jeden Fall hat er meine Kindheit und Jugend musikalisch begleitet.

Leider war Michael Jackson auch eine sehr tragische Figur. Vom Vater zum Erfolg geprügelt, der Kindheit beraubt und nie die Chance gehabt sich selber zu finden. Ich denke Michael hat seit er das erste mal auf der Bühne stand (mit 7 glaub ich ) sein Leben gegen das Leben einer "künstlichen Figur" eintauschen müssen. Und dies ist sicherlich mit wachsendem Erfolg auch immer extremer geworden.
Ich denke das Michael im Grunde sehr einsam war. Ein kleiner Junge, gefangen in den Mühlen des Showlebens ohne die Möglichkeit einer Flucht. Ich denke auch nicht das es jemals wirklich zu sexuellen Dingen mit Kindern kahm. Vielmehr denke ich das er einfach nur wie die Kinder mit denen er sich selber gerne umgab, sein wollte. Er hatte ja selber nie Kind sein können...dürfen und hat dies halt versucht nach zuholen...auf seine ganz persönliche Art.
Das er nun so früh gestorben ist, ist denke ich absehbar gewesen. Überrascht hat mich die Nachricht über seinen Tot nicht. Und der erste Gedanke der mir selber durch den Kopf ging war "Vieleicht ist es für ihn das beste so." 
Ich denke die letzten Jahre müssen für ihn der Horror gewesen sein. Die ganzen Anschuldigungen, die Gerichtsverfahren, der Imageverlusst und die enormen finaziellen Einbußen. Dazu der kranke Körper und die leidende Psyche, haben letztendlich dazu geführt das sein Körper und vieleicht auch sein Wille zu Leben einfach nicht mehr stark genug waren.

Mit Michael Jackson ist einer der größten Künstler unserer Epoche von uns gegangen. Ich glaube 99,9% der Weltbevölkerung wissen wer Michael Jackson war und kennen seine Musik. Ich glaube so etwas grosses hat vor ihm nur Elvis geschafft. 
Es ist immer traurig wenn eine solche Persönlichkeit früh stirbt. Aber wir wissen auch das grade...die Menschen die wirklich etwas besonderes waren, meisst viel zu früh sterben. Als würde es ein ungeschriebenes gesetz für so etwas geben.

Michael, wo immer Du auch sein magst...ich hoffe du kannst endlich Kind sein !


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juni 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig zu sehen, wie sich die Menschen plötzlich zusammen verschwören und alle um den Tod dieses "Popstars" trauern.
> Plötzlich ist er der große Künstler.


Nö, die Fans gab es schon immer und ein großer Künstler war er seit Beginn seiner Karriere bis zu seinem Tode.



glacios schrieb:


> Noch vor 2 Jahren war er die Witzfigur der Nation und der Inbegriff des gescheiterten, armen Reichen, Negativbeispiel für die komplette amerikanische Kultur.
> In keiner anständigen Sitcom oder Komödie - angefangen bei Men in Black bis zu Scary Movie - wurde nicht wenigstens einmal über seine sexuellen Vorlieben, sein groteskes Leben, oder seine Nase hergezogen.


Was Du nicht so alles weißt - hast natürlich auch sämtliche von Dir angeführten Sachen nur in original gesehen.



glacios schrieb:


> Ich denk es ist besser so, sowohl für ihn, als auch für seinen Ruhm, *als auch für die restlichen (minderjährigen) Mitmenschen.*



Solltest Du erneut die Anklagen gegen ihn meinen, sage ich es nochmals: Er ist in allen Punkten freigesprochen!

ps.

U.a schrieb er auch das Lied für das Mammutproject -> *USA for Africa - We are the World* fantastisches Lied ...
Idee - USA for Africa - stammt von Harry Belafonte.

*Infos zu USA for Africa*


greetz


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

MJ R.I.P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke an The game für den Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNJ8cJ8ALes du hast recht! ^^

und auch Big thx an 50 cent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_YYVsLPHY0


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> MJ R.I.P
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der 50cent track ist schlecht der von the game ist sehr gut wie ich finde


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> der 50cent track ist schlecht der von the game ist sehr gut wie ich finde




Gibt auch noch einen von RIZ:


----------



## volvex (28. Juni 2009)

anscheinend will jeder DEN tribute song für mj herausbringen,
find die version von the game nicht schlecht, allerdings kann man
nicht so einfach husch pfusch einen anthem raushauen, siehe
elton john nach dem tod von princess diana.


----------



## m1chel (28. Juni 2009)

vorher machen sich alle lustig, niemand intressiert sich für Michael und nun : oh oh oh Schande !
er hat mnich insperiert bla bla bla.
Schade das er tot ist hat wirklich gute Musik gemacht.

aber :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Juni 2009)

Der Neid und Eifersucht war zu seiner Lebzeiten bei uns Menschen stärker, als jezz, wo er tot is und alles verloren hat...
Nunja. Wie es mein Vater mir immer gesagt hat (und der hatte es von irgend nem erfolgreichem Geschäftsmann^^):
"Wenn man anfängt, erfolgreich zu werden, wird man zuerst belächelt, dann bekämpft, und erst am Ende respektiert."


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich glaube gerade die berühmten Menschen, sind privat oft die einsamsten Menschen überhaupt. Jeder will sich nur mit ihrem Ruhm schmücken, ihnen bleibt kein Privatleben mehr und sind stets 24 Stunden in Überwachung. Da wundert es mich nicht, warum manche Berühmtheiten dann Drogen nehmen oder sich mit Alkohol zusaufen, sie gehen einfach seelisch kaputt. Denn eines darf man nicht vergessen: Auch wenn sie viele Millionen verdienen, sind sie letztendlich ein Mensch wie jeder andere auch.


Leider kann man da nix dran ändern. Wer ein Star sein will, muss mit den Folgen leben.. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur: Schade drumm.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja Sicher! O.o wenn küsterl nicht gut ist kauf auch keiner Seine Platten, wenn er aber gut ist kaufen es viele leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, gäbe es das internet und seine Tauschbörsen nicht, würd vielleicht der eine oder andere Künstler an ihn rankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, gäbe es das internet und seine Tauschbörsen nicht, würd vielleicht der eine oder andere Künstler an ihn rankommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre die CD's nicht so teuer würde es auch viel mehr leute kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (29. Juni 2009)

Gut, ich bin nicht zu seiner großen Zeit geboren und mit seinen Liedern aufgewachsen höre aber immernoch manch ein Lied.

Finde das auch alles ganz toll was er bewegt hat und war schon irgendwie betrübt das er tot ist, aber eigentlich naja da ich nie so viel von ihm gehört hab hat es mich auch nicht traurig gemacht.

Was ich am schlimmsten finde: "Kindermädchen von Jacko packt aus!"
                                              "Schlammschlacht! Die Kinder sind nicht von ihm!"
                                              "Ach, war da nicht was mit Popo-Sex mit Kindern?!"
                                              "Wo hat er noch gleich seine Nase gekauft?"

Leute ehrlich, wie kann man wenn der Mann lebt nichts sagen, und sobald er tot ist gehen alle auf ihn los!
Genau wie bei Harry Potter als Dumbledore gestorben ist und erst dann begann Flame Wars!

† R.I.P †


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Juni 2009)

jeder hat ein recht auf seine eigene meinung über die person michael jackson und seine musik.manche mögen ihn und seine musik....andere nicht.das ist alles geschmacksache.
tatsache ist allerdings,daß er einer der größten künstler der letzten 25-30 jahre war.es gibt sicher niemanden der ihn nicht kannte und es gibt auch keine andere persönlichkeit im heutigen musik geschäft,die einen ähnlichen bekanntheitsgrad vorweisen kann,ausser madonna.


denkt über ihn was ihr wollt,aber er war DER superstar.ich selbst bin kein fan,aber er hat einige gute songs gemacht und auch einige,die nicht so toll waren (meine meinung).

fest steht aber,daß kaum jemand sonst diesen bekanntheitsgrad jemals erreicht hat.

möge er in frieden ruhen.

beat it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Man mag über Jacko nun denken was man will. Sicherlich war ein großer Musiker unserer Zeit. Wenn nicht gar der größte.
Auch hatte er,wie andere Künstler nunmal auch,einige Skandale. Klar,ihn wurde nie wirklich was bewiesen. Ob es nun stimmt,dass er sich an Kindern vergangen hat,werden wir wohl nie erfahren.
Ich mochte einige Lieder von Jacko (Billie Jean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),und es gab auhc lieder die,ehrlich gesagt,einfach nur scheiße waren.
Für Sony (ist doch sein Plattenlabel oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist allerdings,finanziell gesehen,der Tote Jacko der erfolgreichste in den letzten Jahren. Ich glaube kaum,dass soviele Alben verkauft wurden von ihm wie nach seinem Tode. Sicherlich war man auch bei seinem label bestürzt über seinen Tod,aber ich denke,keiner von denen kann leugnen,dass es finanziell gesehen jetzt nochmal super mit Jacko läuft und laufen wird...


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

je mehr ich mir den anhoere, deso mehr mag ich den. 
earth song, beat it, meisterwerke.
er war wirklich ein armer, reicher mensch.


----------



## geniushendrix (29. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob man den arm nennen sollte, also der hätte einfach eine Therapie gebraucht um vor allem mit seinem überherrischen Vater mal klar zu kommen, sicher nicht einfach, aber was der alles getan hat, Haut bleichen und co ist auch mehr als strange....


----------



## Nimmue (30. Juni 2009)

Verdammt, hab doch glatt den Thread übersehen o.O

Ich war damals ein riesen Michael Jackson Fan^^

Mit 9 Jahren war ich das erste Mal auf einem Konzert von ihm (Dangerous-Tour). Die Eintrittskarte habe ich immer noch!!!
Auf seiner History-Tour war ich auf 3 Konzerten (Hamburg, Berlin und Lübeck^^)
Die Konzerte waren allererste Sahne, ebenso wie seine Musik!

R.I.P. Michael Jackson!!!!


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Juni 2009)

zumal man nicht weiss wovon er redet....geht es darum dass der erste Thread geschlossen wurde? Wenn ja kann ich ihn nicht verstehen. Ok jeder darf seine Meinung frei äußern, solange es andere nicht beleidigt oder ihre Gefühle verletzt. Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er froh ist das Michael Jackson tot ist, hat das nix mit freier Meinungsäußerung zu tun und der entsprechende Beitrag bzw. der ganze Thread wurde zu recht geschlossen. Der erste Thread enthielt mehrerer solcher Kommentare,was  zum Schluss in sinnfreier flamerei endete. 
Ok man kann nicht erwarten dass man auf einer Plattform wie Buffed ernsthafte Themen vernünftig diskutieren kann,aber allzu geschmacklos sollte es dennoch nicht werden. Jeder war mal jung, wir haben alle Blödsinn gemacht und irgendwelchen Mist gebrabbelt wenn wir aufgrund unser geistigen Reife nichts anderes zu sagen oder zu schreiben wussten und wir fanden es Lustig.

Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern, nur sollte man wissen wann und vor allem wie man sie verkündet, leider sehen das einige nicht ein.


----------



## Hautbaer (30. Juni 2009)

Als Künstler einer der größten...
Schade nur das seine Leben als Mensch deutlich zu kurz kam.

Respekt & R.I.P


----------



## pnn (30. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn dass vlt einige wieder falsch verstehen werden. Ich war gerade auf einem Festival als mich die Meldung am Donnerstag ereilte. Ich persönlich muss sagen - natürlich hat er wirklich große Hits und Ohrwürmer geschrieben. Jedoch konnte er sich ja nie wirklich davon befreien eine ganz besondere Vorliebe für Kinder zu haben. Und das finde ich und viele andere Leute einfach abartig. Und solange der Skandal von 93 (oder war es 94?) nicht geklärt ist - was sowieso nie der Fall ist. Werde ich mich davor hüten diese Person in irgendeine Weise zu bewundert o.ä.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

er tut mir leid, nicht weil er gestorben ist, sondern weil sein leben, trotz grossen einsatzes, und erfolges, und bekanntheit, nicht lohnenswert war.
er hatte keine nahestehenden menschen, er hatte psychische stoerungen, und da er keine freude fand, begann er mit drogen.

wirklich nicht beneidenswert


----------



## Eruator (30. Juni 2009)

Michale deine Mucke war und ist echt geil...


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

Youtupe-Video - sieht *das* für euch nach einem trauernden Vater aus? Oder sieht das für euch nach einem Menschen aus, welcher gerade realisiert, dass einer seiner Goldesel gerade dabei ist, dass letzte Gold zu produzieren?

Einer der Kommentare bei diesem Video ist wirklich sehr passend wie ich finde:



> "we lost the biggest superstar...." &#65279; CANT HE JUST SAY, WE LOST OUR BELOVED SON ??? this man is really annoying!



Der Vater von M.J. hat seinen Sohn Michael bereit mit 5 Jahren zu den Auftritten der 'Jackson five' *gezwungen* so steht es sogar in der Biografie von Michael Jackson. Michael Jackson sprach stets von einer schlimmer Kindheit mit Zwängen und übertriebener Arbeit. Nun, den einzigen Verbrecher den ich im Kontex mit Herrn Jackson, Jr. sehe ist Herr Jackson, Sen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

sag ich doch, der is arm der typ


----------



## Sugandhalaya (1. Juli 2009)

Ob und wie und warum und wann er starb ist mir irgendwie egal. Was zählt, ist, was er hinterlassen hat. Mehrere Auszeichnungen, Weltrekorde (mehrmals das teuerste Video aller Zeiten..."Scream" mit seiner Schwester ist immer noch ungeschlagen), Selbstbewusstsein für die Schwarzen (auch wenn er es (warum auch imemr) später nicht mehr war, den Moonwalk, unzählige Hits, neue Standards beim Erzählen von Geschichten per Bild (u.a. Thriller und andere überlange Musikvideos).

Ja, ich finde es schade, dass er nicht mehr ist. Ich war gespannt auf seine Comeback-Tour und hatte gehofft, dass er sich nochmal aufrappelt. Denn wenn man die Musik eines Künstlers mag, sollte auich nur die Musik zählen und dich das drumherum. Und rein auf das künstlerische reduziert, wird MJ wohl in einigen Jahren so in Erinnerung bleiben wie Elvis oder die Beatles. Ein Ikone seiner Zeit, ein König seiner Musiksparte, unerreicht und einfach nur toll!

Naja, wir haben ja noch seine Musik :-/


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

R.i.P

Schweigeminute!!!!

Einer der Größten Künstler der die "Popmusik" neu Definiert hat ist von uns gegangen.

Schön dass es diesen Thread gibt wo es Leute gibt die ihn Respektiert haben ganz egal welche anschuldigungen ihm vorgeworfen wurden.

Ich sage alles Lüge wurde aber denke ich mal x Seiten vor mir Diskutiert. Oder in anderen Beiträgen

Ob Seine Schwester Jeanet jetzt seinem beispiel folgt und sie seine Musik weiter führt? weil von ihr hat man auch lange nix mehr gehört


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Rest in Peace 

Ich bin mit seiner Musik Aufgewachsen.
Ich für meinen Teil werde ihn gewiss vermissen, da er für mich der grösste Künstler des 20. Jahrhunderts war.
Er hat das erreicht was er wollte.
Er wollte sich die Jugend bewahren, nicht zuletzt durch Neverland.

Besser Spät nen Thread entdecken als nie.

R.I.P Michael

Bankrott


----------



## Audi_The_Best (1. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn es einige negative Gerüchte um ihn gab wird man sich immer an seine geniale Musik erinnern,so viele Ohrwürmer und Platten hat wohl kaum ein Künstler in der Geschichte der Musik verkauft,er wird unvergessen bleiben!

R.I.P Michael Jackson King of Pop!=)


----------



## Yldrasson (1. Juli 2009)

Der Kerl ist nur tot... er ist weder auferstanden, noch hat er unsere Sünden dabei mitgenommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem lässt sich nicht leugnen, dass er einer der erfolgreichsten, bekanntesten und prägnantesten Musik-Künstler unserer Zeit war, ist und sein wird.
Aus diesem Grund: Ruhe in Frieden, Michael Jackson. :-)


*Edith ist sich ziemlich sicher, für den ersten Absatz einige Flames an den Kopf geworfen zu bekommen... naja, egal. ^_^


----------



## Mr_Richfield (1. Juli 2009)

als person mochte ich ihn nie, die wahrheit wegen den missbrauchsvorwürfen nimmt er nun mit ins grab.
dennoch wird seine musik nie in vergessenheit geraten. den tot wünscht man sicher keinem,

daher *R.I.P.*


----------



## Krako (1. Juli 2009)

Bin ja nicht der Blog Typ,

aber wer von euch hat die Leiche denn wirklich gesehen? Er hatte genug Geld und Ideen um seinen Tot auch zu spielen. Vielleicht lebt er ja noch. Seine Alben sind überall auf Platz1 , das gibt ne Menge Kohle. Sollte er wirklich gestorben sein tut es mir echt Leid, er war einer der ( wenn nicht sogar der) Beste/n.
Hoffentlich ergeht es seinen Kindern besser als ihm.

MFG


----------



## Thuum (2. Juli 2009)

Schon eine Woche her, das Michael Jackson gestorben ist.

Kann es immer noch nicht glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (2. Juli 2009)

R.I.P.  

Auf dass dein Titel nie weitergegeben wird.

Freue mich auf die vielen unveröffentlichten Songs die du deinen Kindern vermacht hast.


----------



## Hanfgurke (3. Juli 2009)

Als King of Pop wird er sicherlich ewig leben. Den Titel nimmt ihm keiner mehr, dafür hat er die Musik zu nachhaltig geprägt. Obwohl ich nie ein großer Jacko-Fan war ist es sicherlich schade um ihn.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

Das video war 2 tage vor seinem Tod und da sieht er einfach nur verdammt Fit aus oO
Ich wette dieses Konzert wäre ein Riesenerfolg geworden...


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

tja, herzversagen ist doch ein spontaner unerwarteter tod?


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Weiss einer Ob ein Deutscher Sender Die verabschiedungs feier  am Dinstag (USA Zeit) live auf einem Deutsch kanal gesendet wirt ?


----------



## SicVenom (7. Juli 2009)

n24 sendet etwas ab 18uhr, glaub das ist die feier.


----------



## Natar (7. Juli 2009)

wenn mich etwas nervt ist das die heuchelei die wieder betrieben wird (medien/buffed etc.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Danke hab aber gerade die Twitter Nachricht von Chip Gelesen 


*Michael Jackson: Trauerfeier live im Internet*

  	 	              	   	Heute Abend gegen 18 Uhr unserer Zeit beginnt im Staples Center von Los Angeles die offizielle Abschiedfeier für den am 25. Juni 2009 plötzlich verstorbenen King of Pop. Für alle, die bei der Lotterie keine der 11.000 begehrten Karten gewonnen haben, um live vor Ort dabei zu sein, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, das Event vom heimischen Computer aus mitzuverfolgen.

 Die Nachrichten-Sender n-tv und N24 haben ihr gesamtes Fernseh-Programm umgestellt und berichten nahezu den ganzen Tag live vom Ort des Geschehens. Wenn Sie gerade keinen Fernseher in der Nähe haben sollten, können Sie sich auch die die Live-Streams auf den Homepages von n-tv und N24 einklinken.

 Eine weitere Option ist das Freeware-Programm Zattoo. Mit der Software empfangen Sie auf Ihrem Rechner das ZDF, das zwischen 19:25 Uhr und 20:15 aus Los Angeles berichtet. Online bietet das ZDF unter heute.de ab 18.30 Uhr eine Sondersendung mit Live-Bildern von der Trauerfeier sowie ab 19 Uhr eine unkommentierte Live-Übertragung im englischen Originalton.

 Die Übertragung des Video-Portals Hulu.com dürfte aller Voraussicht nach aus Deutschland nicht ohne weiteres empfangbar sein. Mit dem Programm Hotspot Shield können Sie sich allerdings "amerikanisieren" und so die Sperre umgehen.    	 	 	    	       	          	             	                	                	                	             	          	       	    	 	  	(cel) 	

Quelle: http://www.chip.de/news/Michael-Jackson-Tr...t_37179052.html


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> n24 sendet etwas ab 18uhr, glaub das ist die feier.


Die Feier ist auch so ein riesiger Mist...
Kommerz und PR PUR...
Einfach nur abstoßend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Weiss einer Ob ein Deutscher Sender Die verabschiedungs feier  am Dinstag (USA Zeit) live auf einem Deutsch kanal gesendet wirt ?



Notfalls gibt es auf RTL.de einen Livestream. Ab 18:30 wird glaube ich gestreamt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Feier ist auch so ein riesiger Mist...
> Kommerz und PR PUR...
> Einfach nur abstoßend



Stimmt so abstoßend das auch Obama kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Stimmt so abstoßend das auch Obama kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? nur weil Obama kommt,macht es die Feier bedeutender? Sorry,aber das ist purer Schwachsinn.
Die gesamte Feier ist doch nur reiner Kommerz und PR für den Jackson - Klan und einigen Stars die dort sind. 
Mehr ist es nicht,nur noch mal richtig viel Geld scheffeln mit einen Toten...


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? nur weil Obama kommt,macht es die Feier bedeutender? Sorry,aber das ist purer Schwachsinn.
> Die gesamte Feier ist doch nur reiner Kommerz und PR für den Jackson - Klan und einigen Stars die dort sind.
> Mehr ist es nicht,nur noch mal richtig viel Geld scheffeln mit einen Toten...



Die karten Wurde ja So viel ich weis verlost, und die fernsehe sender müssen scheibar auch nicht bezahlen wenn sie es live Zeigen Wollen ! 


also wo bitte schön wirt da geld gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Die karten Wurde ja So viel ich weis verlost, und die fernsehe sender müssen scheibar auch nicht bezahlen wenn sie es live Zeigen Wollen !


Wo geld gemacht wird? Überall,das ist die reinste Werbung für einen toten MJ und den Jackson Clan und für die Stars die dort auftreten sowieso...
Zudem kosten die Tickets auf dem Schwarzmarkt ne menge Geld... Einige sogar bis zu 100.000 Dollar.
Aber so ein Fest für einen Toten? Naja... anstatt man ihn einfach in aller Ruhe und in einer kleinen Familenfeier beerdigt,nein,mann muss eine reine Show drauß machen... 
Auch wenn es Jacko damals so haben wollte...


----------



## Natar (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? nur weil Obama kommt,macht es die Feier bedeutender? Sorry,aber das ist purer Schwachsinn.
> Die gesamte Feier ist doch nur reiner Kommerz und PR für den Jackson - Klan und einigen Stars die dort sind.
> Mehr ist es nicht,nur noch mal richtig viel Geld scheffeln mit einen Toten...



für einen toten, welchem man in den printmedien jahrelang ausgelacht, verspottet und gedemütigt hat


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Tija MJ weiß halt wie man sicher Verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn er schon tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juli 2009)

ich kann es leider echt nicht verstehen, warum es alle so juckt...täglich sterben doch zehntausende und um die wird auch nicht so ein wirbel gemacht...-.-


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn die zehntausenden auch Lieder gemacht hätten die Millionen von Menschen inspiriert haben würden auch diese Millionen von Menschen um diese zehntausende Menschen so nen grossen Rummel machen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: MJ war nicht der Einzige um dessen Tod "ein grosser Rummel gemacht wurde".

2Pac, Aaliyah, Elvis, Ghandi, Lady D., Marylin Monroe, Mutter Theresa, der eine oder andere Mafiaboss, diverse Präsidenten der USA, und und und. Der Tod von bekannten Persönlichkeiten interessiert die Leute halt weil sie ihr Leben mitverfolgt haben - und sei es nur aus Klatschmagazinen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2009)

Bevor das hier ausartet. Hier entsteht jetzt bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Schlechtigkeit der Gesellschaft und die verkommene Unart sich um verstorbene Promis mehr zu kümmern als um das Kind in Afrika. Dafür kann ein seperater Thread erstellt werden. Hier soll es um Michael Jackson gehen und ausschließlich darum. Danke!


----------



## Natar (7. Juli 2009)

ach ja, Michael Jackson
Istn Musiker


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

Wer guckt auch alles noch die Trauerfeier?


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer guckt auch alles noch die Trauerfeier?



Ein paar Millionen Menschen^^

Im Internet wimmelts von Liveübertragungen, falls jemand es noch sehen will: http://www.mtv.de/music/article/20203644


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer guckt auch alles noch die Trauerfeier?



<----- ich


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Das interessanteste fand ich bisher als Kobe Bryant und dieser andere Basketballspieler (habe seinen Namen vergessen) sprachen: "Michael Jackson eats Kentucky Fried Chicken!?!", ziemlich witzig, das war für ihn das wichtigste Ereignis in seinem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der, der das sagte war Magic Johnson


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

ich guck das auchgrade  :=)


----------



## Rexo (7. Juli 2009)

_Ich bereuhe es gerade die Trauerfeier anzuschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taschentucher sind schon alle ._


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Nicht weinen das bring mich zum weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (7. Juli 2009)

ich glaub der ergreifenste moment war das ende . wo seine tochter sprach..^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Juli 2009)

naja,bissl viel wirbel um n zusammgeflicktes...ok lassen wir das...


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stress05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die karten Wurde ja So viel ich weis verlost, und die fernsehe sender müssen scheibar auch nicht bezahlen wenn sie es live Zeigen Wollen !
> ...


Wart erstmal ab bis der feine Herr Oberjackson auf die grandiose Idee kommt, neben den Mitschnitten der Konzertproben zusätzlich auch noch die Trauerfeier für alle Fans die sich das immer wieder ansehen wollen auf DVD rauszuschmeißen... das gibt nochmal zusätzlich schnelles Geld.
Sag mir bloß keiner _"hat doch jeder gesehen, kauft eh keiner mehr"_... die _Freddy Mercury_ und _Diana_-Tribute Konzerte (fallen mir spontan ein, war ja ein ähnliches Trara damals) gibbet auch zu kaufen, da läßt sich so ein "Großereignis" wie heute doch erst recht wunderbar vermarkten. Papa Jackson wird noch ordentlich Kohle über den Sarg seines Sohnemanns ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







teroa schrieb:


> ich glaub der ergreifenste moment war das ende . wo seine tochter sprach..^^


Jaja, das war schon ´ne seltsame Veranstaltung... hatte sich nicht ein Teil der Familie (ich glaub hauptsächlich der weibliche) vorher noch dagegen ausgesprochen, daß die Kinder (heute nur eins) auftreten sollen... und das der Sarg eigentlich auch NICHT mehr in die Halle gekarrt wird? 
Ach schau an... war wider Erwarten doch noch alles dabei... wirklich seltsame Veranstaltung. Aber das kommt sicher besser auf der DVD wenn alle "anwesend" sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper (8. Juli 2009)

ich fand die feier sehr sehr ergreifend.... schon alleine wo der sarg reingerollt wurde ich hatte eine gänsehaut als ich es sah.... und dan die ganzen reden es waren menschen aus michael jacksons leben wo zum grössten teil mit ihm das ganze leben verbracht haben, es waren einfach ergreifende reden und jede rede brachte ein stückchen jackson immer näher.... ich bin ein mensch wo seine gefühle ungern nach aussen zeigt aber ich musste immer wieder eine trenne vergießen weil ich an die zeiten denken musste wo ich als jugendlicher seine musik hörte wo jeder versucht hat wie er zu tanzen zum teile auch wie er anziehen.... und jedesmal wo der sarg im bild war bekamm ich immer eine gänsehaut sowas habe ich davor noch nie erlebt!!!!
als usher am ende seines auftritt trännen in den augen hatte merkte man  welches weltidol für die menschen gestorben ist!!
ich fand es sehr schade das michael nicht aufgebahrt wurde ich hätte gerne ihn letztes mal gesehen und ihm aufwiedersehen gesagt.....


ich bin mir sicher die medien haben jackson ab 2000 sein leben und sein lebenswerk zerstört!!! seine worte wurden 200 mal im munde gedreht und alles wurde so gedreht damit es ein skandal wird!!! es ist einfach sehr traurig wie manche menschen den blättern auch glauben und michael jackson noch immer als betrüger,kinderschänder usw. bezeichnen!!!! es ist mehrfach bewiesen das michael jackson eine hautkrankheit hatte und deshalb weiss wurde... es ist von gericht bewiessen das er kein kinderschänder ist..... es ist bewiesen das er der grösste king of pop ist aller zeiten!!!! 


michael jackson ist an gebrochenen herzen gestorben weil soviel druck auf ihn herschte und ich bin mir sicher gott hat ihn erlöst von dem leiden auf dieser welt.... ich bin mir auch sicher gerade wo ich schreibe wird ein neues musikgenie geboren wo die welt wieder verändert wird :-) 


also leute das sind meine gedanken über jackson ich werde jedenfalls ihn sehr vermissen er war mein idol mit seiner musik hat er die welt bewegt und die menschen zusammen gebracht ruhe im stillen jacko i love you!!


----------



## David (8. Juli 2009)

streetjumper schrieb:


> [...] michael jackson noch immer als betrüger,kinderschänder usw. bezeichnen!!!! es ist mehrfach bewiesen das michael jackson eine hautkrankheit hatte und deshalb weiss wurde... es ist von gericht bewiessen das er kein kinderschänder ist..... es ist bewiesen das er der grösste king of pop ist aller zeiten!!!!



Vor Gericht bewiesen dass er kein Kinderschänder ist?
Ja, irgendwann 2004 oder so musste er sich vor Gericht rechtfertigen und wurde in 13 Punkten freigesprochen.
Aber was ist mit dem Fall in den 90ern? Da wurde sich außergerichtlich geeinigt.

"Okay, Du hast deine Gurke in mein Kind gesteckt, ich will $10 Millionen, Michael."
"Okay, kriegst du!"

Zum Thema Hautkrankheit: Er hat jegliche Gesichtsproportion eines schwarzen Mannes schon vor seiner angeblichen Krankheit durch Schönheitsoperationen verloren.
Da macht es doch Sinn sich seine Haut auch aufzuhellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michael Jackson war zwar ein genialer Musiker, aber ist mir schon immer suspekt gewesen.
Es ist natürlich falsch auf Klatschblätter zu hören, allerdings genau so alle Fakten zu ignorieren, bloß weil man Fan ist.

R.i.P. Michael


----------



## streetjumper (8. Juli 2009)

ich denke du verstehst jacksons lage nicht was in den 90'er war.... er wollte ein prozess wie der  von dem football star simpsons vermeiden wo er monatelang belagert wird von der presse wo jeder schritt überwacht wird.... da macht bei jedem mensch die psyche schlapp.... jackson hatte geld er wollte es schnell abgehackt haben also war es die beste lösung für ihn.... egal wie es aufgegangen wäre würde man auch heute sagen "jaaaa aber in den 90'er hat er die jurie beeinflusst er ist trotzdem ein schänder".... also egal was er gemacht hätte würde man ihn heute schlecht reden..... 

das mit der haut ist heute nachgewissen das es solche krankheiten gibt!!!! unter anderem war die frau von helmut kohl mit dieser krankheit erkrankt.... es ist einfach zu behaupten "er hat sich oparieren lassen".... jackson hat eigendlich nie drüber geredet weil es ihm unangnehm war diese krankheit die gesichtszüge verändern sich bei menschen mit dem alter auch!!!!! wen du seinen opa anschaust der hatte eigendlich fast die gleiche gesichtszüge wie jackson in seinen letzten tage!! also es ist reines erbe kinder sehen als 5 jährige mutter ähnlich mit 55 ihrem opa sowas ist sehr oft und auch in unserer familie gibt es solche fälle von ich meine onkels anschaue!!!
das ganze hat nichts mit fan zutun es sind nur tatsachen wo es gebaut ist


----------



## teroa (8. Juli 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwann 2004 oder so musste er sich vor Gericht rechtfertigen und wurde in 13 Punkten freigesprochen.
> Aber was ist mit dem Fall in den 90ern? Da wurde sich außergerichtlich geeinigt.



dieser jemand hat mittlerweile die anschuldigungen revidiert,und zugegeben das es nicht war ist/war...
(komischerweise das das noch nicht in den news war...)

und was seine farbdinges betrift es gibt beweißfotos wo er noch relativ schwarz war da hatte er schon weiße flecken..
und damit es nicht total komisch aussieht auf der bühne (wie nen zebra) hat er sich eben geschminkt...


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Naja finde das schon lächerlich...

XXX Millionen Menschen sind mit seiner Musik groß geworden.... wegen einigen Skandalen hat man ihn durch die Medien attackiert, hat ihn wegen Kindesmissbrauch angeschwärzt (könnte so ein verstörter Mensch (positiv gemeint für ihn) niemals machen, da er m.M.n. durch die Dinge, die sein Vater angetan hat nie andere Kinder angehen würde!) und schlecht behandelt....

Ich selbst höre seine Musik nicht, mich hat er auch nicht interessiert, aber finde es einfach schrecklich Arm wie auf einmal alle da sind, der ist den meisten Menschen Tod mehr Wert als lebend; und das ist Schade!

Heal the world... lallalalla... grad auf MTV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2009)

Krass, bei uns der Schweiz belegt Michael die ersten drei Plätze der Albumcharts und in den Top 40 der Singelcharts sind 21 Songs von ihm, alleine 8 davon in den Top 10. (ist schon seit gestern bekannt)

Also mir kam es so vor als wurde das kleine Mädchen am Schluss von der Familie gezwungen jetzt noch was zu sagen und wenn man Michaels geschichte mit der Familie kennt dann schreckt diese Familie vor nichts zurück um an Kohle zu kommen.


----------



## Natar (8. Juli 2009)

wir schweizer sind ja auch eine der dämmlichsten völkergemeinschaften
vielleicht noch übertroffen von den nördlichen und östlichen nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> (könnte so ein verstörter Mensch (positiv gemeint für ihn) niemals machen, da er m.M.n. durch die Dinge, die sein Vater angetan hat nie andere Kinder angehen würde!) und schlecht behandelt....



hm, dieses argument überzeugt nicht wirklich
nochmal darüber nachdenken bitte


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also mir kam es so vor als wurde das kleine Mädchen am Schluss von der Familie gezwungen jetzt noch was zu sagen und wenn man Michaels geschichte mit der Familie kennt dann schreckt diese Familie vor nichts zurück um an Kohle zu kommen.


Jo das sah schon merkwürdig aus als ihr die eine Perle (wer war die überhaupt, jedenfalls nich dat Janet) das Mikro noch schön an den Mund gehalten hat als die Kurze kaum noch´n Ton rausbekam. Aber so läuft das ja seit Ewigkeiten in dieser Familie, da müssen eben auch die Kinder ran, ob sie´s wirklich wollen oder nicht... hauptsache der Clanführer ist zufrieden und kriegt ´ne gute Show.


----------



## Naxtar (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Großer ist gegangen und hat nun hoffentlich den Seelenfrieden gefunden den er verdient hat !

! Niemand ! und wirklich niemand der ihn nicht persönlich kannte , sollte sich ein negativ Urteil über ihn erlauben das durch Medien,Presse etc. geprägt wurde !
Nur der Betreffende selbst weiß was wirklich dran ist an all den Vorwürfen .

Ich denke das diese ganzen Geschichten Michael fertig gemacht haben,ihn zu dem gemacht haben was er war als er gegangen ist . 
Ein wirklich einsamer Mensch !

Ich möchte darauf auch nicht detallierter eingehen weil ich diese Menschen verachte die sich erlauben zu richten auf Grund von Medien !

Niemand wird mir die Erinnerung nehmen als ich ihn live im Müngersdorfer Stadion in Köln sehen konnte . Es war für mich mit das beste was ich live gesehen habe .

Seine Texte haben aufmerksam gemacht auf das was im Leben aus den richtigen Bahnen lief,er wollte aufmerksam machen und jedem einen Anstoß geben in sich zu kehren und versuchen etwas zu ändern auf dieser Welt .

Niemals geht man so ganz......"..Ruhe in Frieden.."


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juli 2009)

Guckt euch mal ITunes an:

----------------------------------
"Top Musicvideos"
Von Platz 1 bis 16 NUR Michael Jackson
... dann kommt Lady Gaga. 

----------------------------------
"Top-Titel"
Platz:
1-3
7-9
11-14 
16-17
20-21
26-28
usw... 
Alles Titel von Michael Jackson
Ps: "Black Eyed Peace" hab ich dazugezählt

----------------------------------
"Top-Alben"
Platz:
1-5
7-8
10
12-13
15-16
21
23
usw...

----------------------------------

In gewissermassen "sein grosser ComeBack"


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In gewissermassen "sein grosser ComeBack"


größer als er es mit seiner tour je geschafft hätte


----------



## Natar (8. Juli 2009)

was natürlich die frage aufwirft: war es selbstmord, war es ein unfall, war es fremdeinwirkung?
welche rolle spielten die illuminaten?


----------



## streetjumper (8. Juli 2009)

finde es einbisschen traurig wie manche leute hier das ganze in lächerliche ziehen.... jacko hat mehr respekt und ehre verdient als manche menschen hier gehirnlosen quatsch loslassen.....

ausserdem sind die grössten plattenbosse und musik experten davon überzeugt das jackson die heutige popmusik geschaffen hat und somit einer der grössten künstler der 80'er und 90'er


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

The Game war wohl Richtiger MJ fan! 


http://hiphopholic.de/hip_hop_internationa...rocafellajay-z/


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2009)

Ich stimme dem zu, dies hier kann wohl als Kondolenzbuch für Jacko auf Buffed gesehen werden und da möchte man kritische Töne zum Leben des Verschiedenen eher ungerne hören. Ich bitte also darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen und sollte das Verlangen, einen Thread über die Schattenseite von MJ, derart groß sein, darf gerne ein entsprechender Thread eröffnet werden um es dort zu diskutieren.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem zu, dies hier kann wohl als Kondolenzbuch für Jacko auf Buffed gesehen werden und da möchte man kritische Töne zum Leben des Verschiedenen eher ungerne hören. Ich bitte also darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen und sollte das Verlangen, einen Thread über die Schattenseite von MJ, derart groß sein, darf gerne ein entsprechender Thread eröffnet werden um es dort zu diskutieren.



Genau das steht aber auch im Eröffnungsbeitrag. *g*


----------



## volvex (13. Juli 2009)

danke fürs editieren den Threads bzw dem kontrollieren, wenn auch ein
bisschen spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: heute, auf mtv noise glaub ich, haben sie eine konzertaufnahme gespielt
in dem mj zusammen mit slash(guns'n'roses) gespielt hat.
einfach nur genial!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTa18Aq4-jQ
(geht noch ein stückchen weiter, hab aber leider kein besseres video gefunden)


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin erst auf seine Musik gekommen weil er gestorben ist und alle in meiner Klasse davon geredet haben und jetzt habich er in Youtube in der Dauerschleife. Echt schade, dass er tot ist.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin erst auf seine Musik gekommen weil er gestorben



Besser spät als nie.


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Was mich nur später ärgern wird, ist, wenn nen kleiner Knirps auf mich zu kommt und sagt. "Kennst das Lied Give in to me von den Pupsnoobs?"...
Ist ja heute schon so, dass viele nicht wissen, wo das Original herkommt und wer es singt... Die sind dann felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es von Scooter (zb) oder so ist...


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Ja sowas find ich auch furchtbar... Ich sage nur:Eisblume!

Hach ja, knapp 100 Lieder später...BIN ICH IMMER NOCH NACH MICHAEL VERRÜCKT!!
Wie konnte so ein verdammt geiler Künstler nur draufgehen???
Gott, wie konnstest du das je zulassen! Lass Eisblume draufgehen, das hört eh kein Schwein, und hol Michael zurück!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Hab mir gestern nochma seine Filme angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die war'n auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem Ghosts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ja sowas find ich auch furchtbar... Ich sage nur:Eisblume!
> 
> Hach ja, knapp 100 Lieder später...BIN ICH IMMER NOCH NACH MICHAEL VERRÜCKT!!
> Wie konnte so ein verdammt geiler Künstler nur draufgehen???
> ...



Gott braucht MJ mehr als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 draum musst er in in den himmel holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Dann ist Gott ein Edoist!Wir sind mehr. Soll er sich doch Eisblumes gejaule anhören!!!In der Biebel steht dass es nur einen Gott gibt, in den Fackten dass wir 6,5 Milliarden Menschen!

Thriller soll der vergangenheit angehören? NIEMALS!!!

Lasst nicht zu das Michale Jackson im Meer des Vergessen versinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (13. Juli 2009)

Er wird unvergesslich bleiben,er,der King of Pop.

RIP


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ruhe in Frieden....

Wir hoffen das du an einem besseren Ort bist und das dein Vater dort nie hin kommt.



Btw. Hat jemand schonmal seinen Film "Moonwalker" gesehen ??  Vor allem die Story wo er als Gangster rumläuft gibt wohl einen Einblick in seine Welt.


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, der is supi der Film ^^
Ghosts kann ich dir auch noch empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (14. Juli 2009)

Sein Tanzstil war schon ziemlich cool. Und für seine Musikrichtung war er wohl der Mann Number 1 ^.^

AAABBBEEERR ich weiß nicht ^^ ich kann da nicht wirklich mittrauen. Vielleicht weil seine Musik nie mochte.

Ich würd schlimmer finden wenn z.b Ozzy oder Bruce Dickinson oder Hansi oder , oder sterben ^^


möge er in Frieden ruhen. Aber er war halt auch nur ein Mensch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juli 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> oder Bruce Dickinson



Verflucht seist Du! An sowas darf man nichtmal denken!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

yo schade das er gestorben ist aber so ist es nun mal am ende müssen wir alle gehen


----------



## Natar (14. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann ist Gott ein Edoist!Wir sind mehr. Soll er sich doch Eisblumes gejaule anhören!!!In der Biebel steht dass es nur einen Gott gibt, in den Fackten dass wir 6,5 Milliarden Menschen!
> 
> Thriller soll der vergangenheit angehören? NIEMALS!!!
> 
> ...



wie alt bist du?
vorher sagtest du was von wegen du würdest mj erst kennen seit klassenkameraden von seinem tod reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt wünscht du einer sängerin deren musik zu nicht gut findest den tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann ich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Will MJs Dad nun echt seine Enkelkinder auf die Bühne bringen??? Is ja hammerhart...

http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischtes/promi...ree-werden.html


----------



## Anduris (15. Juli 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Will MJs Dad nun echt seine Enkelkinder auf die Bühne bringen??? Is ja hammerhart...
> 
> http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischtes/promi...ree-werden.html


der will nur Kohle, die werden dann enden wie Michael..


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2009)

Das gleiche hat er ja schon mit seinen eigenen Kindern gemacht.

Aussderm soll die Mutter der Kinder die beiden ältesten an die Grossmutter für 4 Millionen Dollar "verkauft" haben.


----------

